# Is this ok...



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope this is the proper section I put this in.  
I sew alot and I always end up with extra fabric scraps that are to small to do much with, I know mice love to have clothing pieces for nests and whatnot but my mice seemed more like they were eatin the fabric...so I took it out. I just want to make sure this is ok for them to do. Because I know mice pretty much eat anything but obviously not everything can be good or them.

So is it ok for them to nibble on the fabric, or should I stick to leaving it out?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

depends on the type of fabric, if its nylon or other synthetic material I would avoid using it as it may cause blockage of the intestine if ingested.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

It's "ultra cuddle fleece" I'm not too sure of the make up of it so I'll just take the safe route and not let them play with it. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for the reply!


----------

